# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  اكسسوارات

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام على من اتبع الهدى وصلا على سيدنا ونبينى محمد عليه السلام ..


هي اكمن اكسسوار ناعمين يارب اتنال على اعجابكم ..*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

لا لا لا لا لا لا 

خلص بكفي خليتينا نعجب بزوءك اكتر واكتر

 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

[QUOTE=باريسيا;24546]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام على من اتبع الهدى وصلا على سيدنا ونبينى محمد عليه السلام ..


هي اكمن اكسسوار ناعمين يارب اتنال على اعجابكم ..*

عفـّــــــــــــيه ...  :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> لا لا لا لا لا لا 
> 
> خلص بكفي خليتينا نعجب بزوءك اكتر واكتر


*مرسي .
منور خالد اخوي ..
واهلا وسهلا فيك كل مره*

----------


## باريسيا

> *
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> السلام على من اتبع الهدى وصلا على سيدنا ونبينى محمد عليه السلام ..
> 
> 
> هي اكمن اكسسوار ناعمين يارب اتنال على اعجابكم ..*
> 
> عفـّــــــــــــيه ...


*هلا بندوار ..
اسعدني مرورك ..*

----------


## ayman

طفوليات كثير  ما حبيتهم عنجد 

شوفي  الأحلى 









شوفتي مافي بعد الأصلي

----------


## العالي عالي

باريسيا والله ابداع متجدد ودائم 

عن جد مشكور ة كتير

----------


## باريسيا

> طفوليات كثير  ما حبيتهم عنجد 
> 
> شوفي  الأحلى 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*والله حلو ..
طيب افتحلك موضوع وبهرنى بذوقك ..
عنجد اجنان 
انا حبيت القلب الابيض والاخيره اكتير حلوين ..
يسلمو اديك ياايمن على العقوده بتجنن ..*

----------


## باريسيا

> باريسيا والله ابداع متجدد ودائم 
> 
> عن جد مشكور ة كتير


*الشكر الك ياالعالي ..
عنجد شكرا"*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *والله حلو ..
> طيب افتحلك موضوع وبهرنى بذوقك ..
> عنجد اجنان 
> انا حبيت القلب الابيض والاخيره اكتير حلوين ..
> يسلمو اديك ياايمن على العقوده بتجنن ..*


عقوده ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

خوف الله يا باريسيا إنك مضروبه على راسك بقنوه ...!!! :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> عقوده ...   
> 
> خوف الله يا باريسيا إنك مضروبه على راسك بقنوه ...!!!


*هههههههههههههه نادر شو مسهرك لهلاء .؟
ليش احكيت الكلمه غلط .؟*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *هههههههههههههه نادر شو مسهرك لهلاء .؟
> ليش احكيت الكلمه غلط .؟*


بصراحة انا نمت وصحيت / وبصراحة أكثر مسأهر المدام مهي نفسا / العقبال عندك بعد الزواج / مدامي خلفت توم ... :Icon15:

----------


## باريسيا

> بصراحة انا نمت وصحيت / وبصراحة أكثر مسأهر المدام مهي نفسا / العقبال عندك بعد الزواج / مدامي خلفت توم ...


*الف مبروك ..
ياالله عاونه وشيل واحد عنها ماهم اولادك وانت مسؤال حتى بشيلتهم ..*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *الف مبروك ..
> ياالله عاونه وشيل واحد عنها ماهم اولادك وانت مسؤال حتى بشيلتهم ..*


لا هسى ناموا ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> لا هسى ناموا ...


*الله يخليهم الك ويخليك الهم*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابدعت

----------


## ayman

> *والله حلو ..
> طيب افتحلك موضوع وبهرنى بذوقك ..
> عنجد اجنان 
> انا حبيت القلب الابيض والاخيره اكتير حلوين ..
> يسلمو اديك ياايمن على العقوده بتجنن ..*


الله يسلمك بس على شو انا ماعملتهم

----------


## باريسيا

> ابدعت


*تسلميلي ميمي ..
اهلا وسهلا فيك*

----------


## باريسيا

> الله يسلمك بس على شو انا ماعملتهم


*
احنى ماحكينى تعملهم او تصنعهم ..
بس شو عندك شغلات وفتح موضوع وفرجينى ذوقك ..*

----------


## ayman

> *
> احنى ماحكينى تعملهم او تصنعهم ..
> بس شو عندك شغلات وفتح موضوع وفرجينى ذوقك ..*




 يعني اصير قصدك باريسيا الثانية اسمي حالي ايماريسيا 

 لا ستي انتي بتوفي وبتكفي  بس اذا مصرة اصبري شوية

----------


## باريسيا

> يعني اصير قصدك باريسيا الثانية اسمي حالي ايماريسيا 
> 
>  لا ستي انتي بتوفي وبتكفي  بس اذا مصرة اصبري شوية


*شو ايون .؟
الي بيحط مواضيع ويبدي رايه بازياء وكسسوارات معناته دلوع وابصر شو 
وباريسيا التانيه والتالته .؟!!!!!

هي ..
الكلام بالعقل كل واحد عنده ذوق وكل واحد يبدي رايه وكل واحد شو بيشوف الاحلى 
كل شب منكم بنقي لاخته او لامه او لمرته وخطيبته وحبيبته ..
وكل واحد غصب عنه راح يهدي هديه ..
معقوال كلكم مابتحبوا تحكوا ولا بتحبوا تبدوا رايكم ولابتحبوا هيك شغلات .؟!!!!!!

كل واحد فيكم بيعلق على البنات اكتر من البنت الي بتعلق على بنت زيها ..
شوفوا شولابسه شو حاطه ليش مكياجها هيك لو تخففه لو تكتره 
لو تلبس هيك لون وله هيك قصه ..

ايوون ..ابليز افتح مواضيع مرتبه وفرجينى ابداعك ..*

----------

